# ظاهرة اسلام البحيرى



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 أبريل 2015)

* معلومة عن إسلام بحيري





نقلا عن المصرى اليومحقق  إسلام بحيري، مقدم برنامج «مع إسلام» على قناة «القاهرة والناس»، جدلا  خلال الفترة الماضية، بأفكاره التي يصفها بـ«التنويرية»، ويُهاجم فيها  «تقديس كتب صحيح البخاري ومُسلم».
«المصري اليوم» ترصد 21 معلومة عن «الباحث المثير للجدل» بحسب تصريحاته في حواره مع مجلة «صباح الخير»، وموقعه على الإنترنت.



1. تخرج بكلية الحقوق جامعة القاهرة عام 1996.
2. يقول «بحيري»: «بعد تخرجي بكلية الحقوق، حاولت أن  أكمل دراسات عليا لكن أستاذي في الكلية كان (سلفي) ومستقصدني وقالي لو  حاولت تقدم على دراسات مش هوافق».
3. بعد التخرج، سافر إلى الكويت وتم تعيينه باحثا في وزارة الأوقاف الكويتية.
4. تزوج، ولديه ابنة صغيرة، ويعنبر من الأصدقاء  المقربين للفنان عمرو دياب، ويقول «بحيري»: «لا أجد أي مشكلة أنى أدخل دار  السينما، وأحضر فيلما وأشاهده لأنني أدافع بشدة عن الفن».
5. في عام 2003، بدأ في كتابة أفكاره في صحف مستقلة  مثل صحيفة «الأسبوع»، وعن هذا يقول «بحيري»: «الحقيقة أنني كنت أكتب مرتين  أو ثلاثا ولا يستمر الموضوع، لأن الكلام التنويري وقتها لم يكن مقبولا لدى  الدولة ولا حتى لدى الناس وتكرر الموضوع مع أكثر من صحيفة مستقلة، لأن  الأعداد كانت بترجع من السعودية وبعض الدول العربية التي لا تقبل هذا الفكر  التنويري الجديد».
6. حصل على ماجستير في «طرائق التعامل مع التراث» من جامعة «ويلز» بإنجلترا.
7. في عام 2007، اتصل به خالد صلاح، رئيس تحرير  صحيفة «اليوم السابع»، واتفق معه أن يكتب في موقع «اليوم السابع»، ويقول  «بحيري»: «كنت أكتب في التراث الديني والإسلامي، وبعد الثورة شعرت بالكارثة  وأن الإخوان والسلفيين يخططون للاستيلاء على البلاد، وبدأت أكتب في ذلك في  مارس 2011، وبعد ذلك توقفت عن الكتابة على موقع (اليوم السابع)، لأني شعرت  أنى مهما أكتب محذرًا الناس لا يحدث أي شيء ولا يستمع لي أي شخص، أحذر من  حصولهم على مقاعد مجلس الشعب يحصلون عليها باكتساح، أحذر من وصولهم للرئاسة  في مصر يصلون إليها».
8. عن عودته من الكويت لمصر، يقول «بحيري»: «تركت  الكويت وقررت بيني وبين نفسي أنى سأحمل علمي وفكري وسأواجهم في عقر دارهم  وفى ظل نظامهم، وبالفعل ظهرت في أكثر من برنامج كضيف إلى أن وصلت إلى  فبراير 2013 والمناظرة الشهيرة مع (محمود شعبان) وكنت مقتنعًا بداخلي أننا  كتيار مدني لابد أن ننتصر على أفكارهم».
9. تولى رئاسة «مركز الدراسات الإسلامية» التابع لجريدة «اليوم السابع».
10. بدأ يلمع نجمه إثر دراسة له حول زواج السيدة  عائشة من النبي محمد في الـ18 من عمرها، وأن زواجها وهي بنت 9 سنين كذبة  وفرية من افتراءات كتب التراث.
11. يقول «بحيري» إن «بداية معرفة الناس بي جاء منذ  مناظرتي أو مواجهتي مع السلفي (أبويحيى)، ومناظرتي مع محمود شعبان صاحب  الجملة الشهيرة (هاتولي راجل)، والاثنان كانا في عز نظام الإخوان عام 2012،  وهذه المناظرات هي السبب في معرفة الناس بي».
12. يقول إنه «يهدف من خلال دراساته إلى تقديم نظرة أخرى للتراث الإسلامي المنقول، ومناقشته بعيداً عن المسلمات الموروثة».
13. عن تعرضه للتهديد بالقتل، يقول «بحيري»: «بعدما  ناظرت محمود شعبان قاصدًا استفزازه أحاوره الحجة بالحجة والدليل بالدليل  إلى أن رفع (الحذاء)، وأنا في اعتقادي أنه انتهى من هذا الوقت، وشاهدت  أياما سوداء بداية من التهديد بالقتل نهاية إلى كل شيء ممكن أي شخص يتخيله،  لأنهم لم يتقبلوا فكرة أنى أحرج واحدا من رموزهم على الهواء».
14. مقدم برنامج «مع إسلام بحيري» على قناة «القاهرة  والناس» الفضائية، الذي أثار جدلا كبيرا في الأوساط الدينية والثقافية،  حيث يعرض أفكاره حول التراث من خلال برنامجه الفضائي، ومن خلال مقالاته  بصحيفة «اليوم السابع».
15. عن خطوة تقديمه برنامج، قال «بحيري»: «جاءني  اتصال من طارق نور، وكان في لندن، وقال لي إنه بيفكر نعمل برنامج نواجه به  هذه الأفكار المتطرفة وما يفعله الإخوان في الدولة»، وأضاف «بحيري»:  «وبالفعل بدأنا نفكر في أفكار حتى وصلنا إلى فكرة وجود مكتب أجلس عليه  وأتحدث إلى الناس، وعملت 30 حلقة في رمضان ونجح البرنامج وبعدها حدث فض  رابعة في العيد وكانت (القاهرة والناس) تعيد الحلقات تكرارًا ومرارًا،  لصعوبة وصولي إلى الإستديوهات والتصوير، لأن كان مجرد التجول في هذا الوقت  أمرا خطيرا، وبعدها استكملت تصوير البرنامج في رمضان هذا العام».
16. عند سؤاله عما إذا كان يعتبر نفسه الكاتب «فرج  فودة الثاني»، قال «بحيري»: «من سبق له الأفضلية دائمًا بعيدًا عن أي  مقارنة، وطبعًا فرج فودة كان مهتماً جدًا بالإسلام السياسي، والغوص في  أعماق التاريخ والعيب في تفاسير الدين في الكتب القديمة التي كتبت عبر  التاريخ، وطبعًا فرج فودة وحامد أبوزيد كانا يواجهان الأفكار التي تشرحها  وتدعيها هذه الكتب وهؤلاء عظماء لا أقارن نفسي بهم، لكن (أقول أنى كمن أقف  على أكتافهم)، وربما أرى أبعد في نقاط كثيرة وذلك بحكم الزمن والعصر».
17. عند سؤاله عما إذا كان يشعر أن نهايته ستكون  القتل مثل فرج فودة، قال بحيري: «طبعًا يساورني الشعور من وقت لآخر  والحقيقة من قتل فرج فودة هو تخلي الأزهر عن دوره».
18. عن رأيه في ثورة يناير، قال «بحيري»: «أنا مقتنع  أن من أسقط مبارك هم الإسلاميون»، مضيفا: «في البداية من دعا إلى الثورة  كان شباب مصر، لكن من صعد الموقف وقال (مش هنمشي هو يمشي)، و(إرحل) كان  الإسلاميون، ومن اخترع كلمة (فلول) هم الإسلاميون».
19. يرفض الرقابة على الفكر، أو الرأي، أو قطع للبث، أو إلغاء برنامج على الهواء، أو حتى منع فيلم، كل هذا لا يبشر بالخير.
20. لا يعتبر نفسه «شيخ أو داعية»، ويقول: «أعوذ  بالله أنا لست هذا ولا ذاك، أنا مفكر وباحث، والشيخ أو الفقيه أو المفتى  هذه مناصب ليس بها أي إبداع حيث لا يملك أي منهم إلا ما قاله وما نطق به  (صاحب المذهب) دون إنتاج أو إضافة جديدة، والداعية هو الذي يجلس يحكى للناس  حواديت وهذا لا أفعله».
21. يرى نفسه مفكرا وباحثا لأنه من وجهة نظره: «يحول  النصوص إلى نصوص عصرية ويفهمها كل خلق الله بأبسط الطرق التنويرية بعيدًا  عن أخطاء البخاري وصحيح مسلم، وكل ما وصل إلينا من كتب التاريخ الإسلامي  كتبها بشر وارد جدًا أن يخطئوا وأن ينقلوا إلينا أفكارهم وآراءهم التي في  الواقع بعيدة كل البعد عن جوهر الإسلام وصحيحه وسماحته». 
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 أبريل 2015)

* مسؤول بـ«الاستثمار»: وقف برنامج إسلام بحيري.. وإنذار لـ«القاهرة والناس»





نقلا عن المصرى اليوم
كشف  مسؤول بارز بالهيئة العامة للاستثمار والمناطق الحرة، عن إصدار  الهيئة  قرارا بوقف بث برنامج «مع إسلام» الذي يقدمه الإعلامي والباحث  الإسلامي  إسلام بحيري، على فضائية «القاهرة والناس».

 وقال المسؤول الذي طلب من «المصري اليوم» عدم  نشر اسمه، إن الهيئة أرسلت  قرارها إلى الشركة المالكة للقناة، وحذرتها بأن  المهلة المتاحة لتنفيذ وقف  البرنامج، هي 15 يوما، وأنه إذا لم يتم التنفيذ  خلالها سيتم وقف القناة  بالكامل.

 وأضاف أن هيئة الاستثمار ارتأت أن الشكوى  المقدمة من مؤسسة الأزهر  الشريف، مدعومة بسيديهات وفيديوهات تؤكد إثارة  مقدم البرنامج للفتنة بين  المجتمع، من خلال سبه الإمام البخاري والأئمة  الأربعة.

 من جانبها كشفت عفت عبدالحميد، رئيس المنطقة  الحرة الإعلامية، أن مجلس  إدارة المنطقة اجتمع، الثلاثاء، واتخذ قرارا بشأن  الطلب المقدم من مؤسسة  الأزهر إلى هيئة الاستثمار، بوقف بث برنامج إسلام  البحيري، على قناة  القاهرة والناس.

 وقالت في تصريح خاص، إن الاجتماع كان لمناقشة  19 موضوعا من بينها شكوى  مؤسسة الأزهر، وسيتم إرسال قرار المجلس –رفضت  الإفصاح عنه-، إلى رئيس هيئة  الاستثمار، الذي كان مسافرا، لاعتماد القرار  أو رفضه أو تعديله.

 وأضافت أنه سيتم إعلان نتيجة القرار بعد اعتماده، الأحد المقبل، وستكون هناك نسخة منه سيتم إرسالها إلى مؤسسة الأزهر الشريف.* ​


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 أبريل 2015)

*"شرف الدين" عن وقف برنامج "البحيري"





نقلا عن الفجر
   انتقد الكاتب الصحفي نبيل شرف  الدين، ما تردد عن وقف برنامج "إسلام البحيري" المذاع عبر فضائية "القاهرة  والناس"، قائلا: "انتصر سيف القمع على صوت العقل".


وقال "شرف الدين"، خلال تدوينة علي صفحتته الشخصير عبر "فيس بوك"، "كشف   مسؤول بالهيئة العامة للاستثمار عن صدور قرار بوقف بث برنامج إسلام بحيري   عبر فضائية "القاهرة والناس" وإنذار بوقف القناة، إذا لم تلتزم بحظر   البرنامج خلال المهلة المحددة ... يا ترى واخدانا على فين يا مصر؟".


وأضاف؛ "لم يكن عشمي أن يحدث هذا "الإجراء التعسفي" في "مصر/السيسي" فلا  أتذكر حدوث ذلك ضد أي برنامج أو فضائية خلال عهد مبارك، رغم حدة الانتقادات  له ولأسرته بمنتهى الوقاحة أحيانا".

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 أبريل 2015)

​




*مناظرة بين البحيرى وشيخ أزهرى* 


*مناظرة بين البحيرى وشيخ أزهرى                            



*
* 



نقلا عن الوفد​*​*     أعلن برنامج "90دقيقة " عن تنظيم مناظرة بين الإعلامى إسلام البحيرى، وأحد مشايخ الأزهر خلال حلقة اليوم من البرنامج.
        أضافت إيمان الحصرى  مقدمة برنامج "90دقيقة" المذاع على فضائية  "90دقيقة"  مساء الخميس، أنها حصلت على  موافقة من الإعلامى إسلام البحيرى  ومؤسسة  الأزهر التى رشحت أحد مشايخها للمناظرة ، مؤكدة أن مؤسسة الأزهر  أعلنت منذ  أمس لمعدى البرنامج موافقتها على عرض "البحيرى " أمس بإجراء  مناظرة على  الهواء مع ممثل للأزهر.
    كان إسلام البحيرى دخل فى مشادة مع الدكتور عبد الله النجار، عضو مجمع   البحوث الإسلامية، فى حلقة الأمس من البرنامج وعرض على الأزهر إيفاد مندوب   لإجراء مناظرة معه على الهواء وهو ما وافق عليه الأزهر وتجرى المناظرة  خلال *
*حلقة اليوم.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 أبريل 2015)

*ب الإعلامي إسلام بحيري، الباحث في الشئون الإسلامية، عن  المناظرة التي كان من المقرر إقامتها اليوم الخميس، مع الإعلامية إيمان  الحصري خلال برنامج "90 دقيقة" المذاع على قناة المحور.

وكانت الإعلامية إيمان الحصري، عرضت مقعدا خاليا، مشيرة إلى عدم حضور  الإعلامي إسلام البحيري لافتة إلى أن الأزهر بادر بإرسال الدكتور محمد  الشحات الجندي أستاذ الشريعة الإسلامية، عضو مجمع البحوث الإسلامية، لإجراء  المناظرة.

ويذكر أن الإعلامية كانت قد حصلت على موافقة الإعلامي إسلام بحيري خلال حلقة الأمس لإجراء مناظرة مع أحد شيوخ الأزهر.*


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 أبريل 2015)

*إيمان الحصري تغلق الهاتف في وجه «بحيري» على الهواء 





                     عمدت الإعلامية إيمان الحصري، إلى إغلاق الهاتف في  وجه الإعلامي إسلام بحيري، لتطاوله على الأزهرالشريف بعد أن قال: «أنا  مستعد لمناظرة الأزهر كله بشيخه»، وهو ما اعتبرته الإعلامية أسلوبًا لا  يليق من بحيري. 

وكان الإعلامي فقد السيطرة على أعصابه خلال مداخلة له ببرنامج «90 دقيقة»،  المذاع على فضائية « 90 دقيقة»، وانفعل على الإعلامية إيمان الحصري، بعد أن  واجهته الإعلامية بتغيبه عن مناظرة الأزهر التي اتفق عليها اليوم مع فريق  إعداد البرنامج. 
  نقلا عن فيتو
*


----------



## Maran+atha (2 أبريل 2015)

شكرا للمتابعة




مكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى حبقوق 2: 14
لان الارض تمتلئ من معرفة مجد الرب كما تغطي المياه البحر


ومكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى لوقا 8: 17
لانه ليس خفي لا يظهر ولا مكتوم لا يعلم ويعلن.


فحقيقة المسيح له كل المجد سيعلمها كل البشر 


ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (2 أبريل 2015)

[YOUTUBE]TNfS71VmGG0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Maran+atha (3 أبريل 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> [YOUTUBE]TNfS71VmGG0[/YOUTUBE]​





شكرا للمتابعة 


لم تفهم لماذا الاستاذة والمعد سبب عدم وجود البحيري !!!


                                                                                                       انظروا احد الاسباب:                                                                                    
*خطير   الشيخ سالم عبدالجليل (شيح ازهري) يقدم بلاغ للنائب العالم ضد الملحد (احمد حرقان)*

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytt1y9tL2ik*

*
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 أبريل 2015)

*مناظرة على الهواء بين الجندي والبحيري الأحد المقبل                        





نقلا عن دوت مصر
اتفق  الإعلامي أحمد موسى مقدم برنامج "على مسؤوليتي" بقناة صدى البلد، على   تقديم مناظرة بين الشيخ خالد الجندي وإسلام البحيري، على الهواء مباشرة  يوم  الأحد المقبل.

 وعلم "دوت مصر" من مصادر داخل القناة أن أحمد  موسى اتفق مع الشيخ خالد  الجندي بعد المناظرة الهاتفية بينة وبين إسلام  البحيري على تنظيم مناظرة  يوم الأحد المقبل داخل الأستديو، ووافق الجندي  والبحيري على المنظارة. 

 كان أحمد موسى قد استضاف في مكالمة هاتفية بين الجندي والبحيري، كان بها المشادات انتهت بإغلاق البحيري الهاتف وعدم إكمال المناظرة. *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 أبريل 2015)

اسلام بحيرى يتكلم بالدليل والمنطق
والرجل ميتعد لاجراء مناظرة علنية والتاس تحكم


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 أبريل 2015)

* «مظهر شاهين»يوجه رسالة لـ«إسلام البحيري»










نقلا  عن فيتو.......قال الشيخ مظهر شاهين، إمام وخطيب مسجد عمر مكرم، في تصريح  خاص لـ«فيتو»، إن إسلام البحيري، ظاهرة أعجب بها الناس في بداية ظهوره،  مؤكدًا «لكن لما دخل في الغلط، الرأي العام كله رفضه».

أوضح أن هذه الظاهرة انتهت، وسيكون مصيره إلى المحكمة، مشيرًا إلى أنه «من  الممكن أن تجد شخصًا جاهلًا، لكن صوته عال، عنده ميكرفون، وشاشة، وبيظن أنه  عالم».

أكد أنه من غير المعقول أن يظن شخص، أن الأمة الإسلامية من لدن الرسول صلي  الله عليه وسلم، وحتى الآن، مجموعة من الجهلة، وأن الوحي نزل فجأة على  إسلام البحيري حتى يعلم ما لا يعلمه الآخرون. 

أضاف أن «البحيري»، يطعن في كل العلماء، ويطالب أن نرمي علومهم في البحر،  متسائلًا: «طب ناخد دينا من مين؟»، قائلًا «ناخد دينا من إسلام البحيري، طب  هو في الدين في حاجة اسمها «فقه البحيري، أو البحراوي».

أشار إلى أنه يتمني أن يكون للأزهر الشريف، قناة تليفزيونية، قائلًا «لأنها  ستكون الجهة الشرعية المنوط بها الإفتاء والرد على الناس، لكن بشرط ألا  تخضع القناة، للبيروقراطية الموجودة في المؤسسات الحكومية»، مؤكدًا «لأنها  إن خضعت للنظام الحكومي ستكون قناة فاشلة».

*


----------



## grges monir (3 أبريل 2015)

الازهر هو من يقدم صورة قبيحة للاسلام
اسلام البحيرى يحاول ان يجمل هذة الصورة وهم رفضوا
يرون القبح هو الجمال براحتهم


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 أبريل 2015)

*   «دافع» تطالب بمناظرة بين «إسلام البحيري» و«محمد الزغبي»





                     نقلا عن فيتو
  طالب محمد رجب، مؤسس حملة "دافع" للدفاع عن العلماء وشيوخ السلفية،   مؤسسة الأزهر الشريف، بتقديم الدكتور محمد الزغبي ممثلا عنها في مناظرة مع   إسلام البحيري، مقدم برنامج "مع إسلام" علی قناة القاهرة والناس.

وأوضح رجب، في تصريحات صحفية له، أن المناظرة التي تمت بين البحيري من جهة   والشيخ عبد الله رشدي ممثلا عن الأزهر من جهة، اتسمت بمحاولات الاستخفاف   بشخص البحيري، وعلی إثره نطالب بالزغبي لتتسم المناظرة بالعمق والتبحر في   علوم الدين.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 أبريل 2015)

*«بحيري» لـ ممثل الأزهر «سيبك من الواتس آب أحسن لك»

نقلا عن فيتو






           اشتعل الإعلامي إسلام البحيري، مقدم برنامج «مع إسلام»، غضبًا  من  الدكتور عبد الله رشدي، ممثل الأزهر الشريف، بعد أن تجاهل «رشدي» حديثه   خلال مناظرة بينهما، وإمساكه بهاتفه الخاص على الهواء للبحث عن معلومة   يدونها عليه.

وقال «البحيري» خلال برنامج الإعلامي أسامة  كمال،«القاهرة 360»، والمذاع  عبر فضائية «القاهرة والناس»،:«سيبك من الواتس  آب وخليك معايا أحسن.. سيبك  من الواتس آب والشلة بتاعتك دي».

فيما رد «رشدي»، قائلًا: «يا أخي لا تتقول علي لأني لم أفتح الواتس آب».*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 أبريل 2015)

*رسميا وقف برنامج إسلام بحيرى





                     نقلا عن اليوم السابع

  الهيئة العامة للاستثمار تقرر رسميا وقف برنامج إسلام بحيرى
*


----------



## Alexander.t (5 أبريل 2015)

اعتقد ان ظاهرة اسلام البحيرى مع الاعتراض ع كلمة ظاهره لانى ارى شخص كامل يتحدث له فكر ورؤيه يجب الاستماع له بانصات لنعرف داخله !
اسلام البحيرى كشخص مسيحى او مسلم او حتى ملحد له كل الاحترام والتقدير ولكن فى الوقت الذي يشع العالم العربى بالصراعات الطائفيه ننخرط نحن فى هذه الصراعات المصطنعه اعلامياً لاشغال الرأى العام ع واقع مؤلم ومرير واقع رأسمالى بحت مع الاعتذار للاخوه المؤيدين للرأسماليه الفاحشه !
تباً لالهكم !


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 أبريل 2015)

*إسلام بحيري يكشف حقيقة توقف برنامجه





                     نقلا عن الفجر
  ال الباحث الإسلامي، إسلام بحيري: "إن ملايين البشر في كل الوطن  العربي  تابعوا المناظرة التي دارت أمس بيني وبين ممثل الأزهر عبدالله رشدي،  وكل  من تابع المناظرة يعرف من تفوَّق على مَنْ، وظهر ذلك جليًا من خلال   تعليقات الناس على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي".

وأكد "بحيري" في تصريح خاص لـ"الفجر": "أن قرار هيئة الاستثمار بوقف   برنامجي (مع إسلام) الذي يذاع على فضائية القاهرة والناس لم يُصدر بعد.

وأشار إلى أن اجتماع الهيئة سيعقد غدًا ولم يعقد اليوم، مضيفًا أن من نشر ذلك الخبر هم صحافة "الإرضاء"، لاحتواء القضية.

وأكد "بحيري"، أن حلقة اليوم ستذاع في ميعادها اليوم الساعة 6:30 مساءً، وهو حاليًا في الاستوديو الخاص به لتسجيلها.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 أبريل 2015)

*ننشر نص الشكوى التي أوقفت برنامج اسلام البحيري





                     نقلا عن مصراوى
  تقدم الأزهر الشريف، بشكوى إلى المنطقة الحرة الإعلامية بالهيئة العامة   للاستثمار ضد برنامج (مع إسلام)، الذي يذاع علي قناة "القاهرة والناس"   ويقدمه إسلام البحيري، لما يمثله من خطورة في تعمده تشكيك الناس فيما هو   معلومُ من الدين بالضرورة، بالإضافة إلى تعمقه في مناقضة السلم المجتمعي،   ومناهضة الأمن الفكري والإنساني، مما يجعل البرنامج يمثل تحريضا ظاهرا على   إثارة الفتنة وتشويه للدين ومساس بثوابت الأمة والأوطان وتعريض فكر شباب   الأمة للتضليل والانحراف.
  وأوضح الأزهر، أن التقدم بالشكوى يأتى في إطار قيام الأزهر بالحفاظ على   الدين الإسلامي من التشكيك والتشويه، وعدم السماح بأن ينال أحدهم من صورة   الإسلام أو أن يعبث بعقول الشباب.
  وأشار إلى أن المركز الإعلامي للأزهر الشريف تابع ببالغ الاهتمام   الهجمات الشرسة والمضللة التي يتبناها بعض الإعلاميين ضد ثوابت الدين   والتراث الإسلامي وفقهاء الأمة، كما تلقى المركز شكاوى عديدة من كثيرٍ من   المواطنين حول ما دأب عليه بعض الإعلاميين من الهجوم الدائم على ثوابت   الدين الإسلامي، وخصوصا ما يقدمه السيد إسلام البحيري عبر برنامجه (مع   إسلام).
  وأكد البيان أن الأزهر الشريف هو المرجع الوحيد في الشؤون الإسلامية   وفقا للدستور، وهو الهيئة العلمية الإسلامية التي تقوم على حفظ التراث   الإسلامي ودراسته وتجليته للناس كافة، وتحمل أمانة توصيل الرسالة الإسلامية   إلى كل شعوب المعمورة، وتعمل على إظهار حقيقة الإسلام السمحة.
  كما أكد المركز الإعلامي للأزهر الشريف أن الأزهر وعلماءه قد سبق وأن   فندوا كل الإدعاءات الباطلة المثارة إعلاميا حول الدين والتراث الإسلامي   والسنة النبوية، إلا أنه للأسف لم يجد الأزهر أبدا اهتماما كافيا في نشر   ردوده الشرعية التي دحض فيها هذه الإدعاءات بالحجة والبرهان في وسائل   الإعلام، مما اضطر الأزهر الشريف لاتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية لمنع هذه   المهاترات وحماية شباب الأمة من التضليل والخداع.
  وقال مصدر مسؤول بمدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي، إن الهيئة العامة للاستثمار،   قررت وقف برنامج الاعلامي اسلام البحيري، على قناة القاهرة والناس، بعد   مطالبة الأزهر الشريف بوقف البرنامج لما تناوله اساءة تجاه الدين الاسلامي.
وعلق المصدر، بأن مدينة الانتاج لا تتدخل في قرار هيئة الاستثمار الخاص   بوقف البرنامج، مضيفا أنه يحق للاستثمار وقف القنوات التي تخالف شروط العقد   المبرم بينهم.
وأشار المصدر، إلى إنه في حالة عدم استجابة القناة لقرار الهيئة العامة للاستثمار يحق لهم إيقاف القناة، وتسويد شاشتها.
  بينما قال رجل الأعمال طارق نور، مالك قناة القاهرة والناس، إنه لم يتم   اخطار القناة بأي قرار من هيئة الاستثمار بخصوص وقف برنامج إسلام البحيري،   حتى الآن.
  وأوضح نور في تصريح خاص لـ"مصراوي"، أن الاستثمار لم تخاطب القناة بخصوص البرنامج، حتى - وقت كتابة هذه السطور.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 أبريل 2015)

*«الشحات الجندي» لـ«بحيرى»





نقلا عن صدى البلد
قال الدكتور محمد الشحات الجندي، عضو مجمع البحوث  الإسلامية، إن ما ادعاه إسلام بحيرى بالأمس من أن الإمام الطبرى أباح زواج  الفتاة التى لم تبلغ المحيض هذا كلام غير صحيح على الإطلاق، مضيفاً أن  البنت التى لم تحض لم تنضج نفسياً أو جسمانياً للقيام بمقاصد ورسالة الزواج  الشرعية. 

وأضاف الجندي، في تصريح لـ«صدى البلد»، أن الإمام الطبرى لم يكن يقصد ما  قاله إسلام البحيرى على الإطلاق وما فهمه كان خطأَ منه وليس من الإمام  الطبرى لأنه –رحمه الله- كان يعلم بأن المعلوم فى الفقه الإسلامى أن الزواج  لابد له من إمكانيات معينة حتى يقام عليها الأسرة المسلمة وهذا الأمر غير  ثابت لدى الفتاة التى لم تحض، مؤكداً أن رأى الإمام الطبرى ليس هو الرأى  الراجح فى الفقه الإسلامى فى هذه المسألة حتى نأخذها ونقول إن الإسلام أباح  زواج الفتاة القاصر. 

وتابع:«وعليه فإن استشهاد البحيرى بهذا الرأى لم يقصد به سوى إحداث فهم ليس  بصحيح وأنه عمل على تدوير الكلام بغير المعنى المقصود منه فلذلك فإن  استشهاده باطل ولا يعتبر أو يعول به».

يذكر أن الإعلامي إسلام بحيرى قال بالأمس فى برنامج «360 درجة» المذاع على  فضائية «القاهرة والناس» مع الإعلامى أسامة كمال أثناء مناظرته مع الدكتور  عبد الله رشدى مندوب الأزهر أن الإمام الطبرى قال إنه يجوز للفتاة التى لم  تبلغ المحيض الزواج، مؤكداً أن هذا يعد اغتصاباً للفتيات القاصرات. *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 أبريل 2015)

* حازم عبد العظيم رداً علي وقف برنامج إسلام البحيري






​
نقلا عن الوفد

استنكر المهندس حازم عبد العظيم، عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب المصريين الأحرار،  قرار وقف برنامج الإعلامي "إسلام البحيري" مقدم برنامج "مع إسلام"، الذي  يقدمه على فضائية "القاهرة والناس"، بعد طلب الأزهر ذلك.
وقال "عبد العظيم" خلال تغريدة له، عبر موقع التوصل الاجتماعي "تويتر" مساء  اليوم الأحد، إنه "لو أغلق برنامج إسلام بحيري.. يبقى احنا متجهين لدولة  فاشية بسرعة الصاروخ".
وتابع:"بعد الاتجاه لغلق برنامج اسلام البحيري اعلموا انه سيظهر الف اسلام  بحيرى وفي الف قناة وبرنامج وعلى الانترنت .. ليس هذا هو الحل ؟، مضيفاً  :"أنه اذا تم غلق برنامج البحيري: سؤال للرئيس السيسي: هل نحن دولة مدنية  ام دولة دينية! سؤال مفصلي؟!.
وأشار عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب المصريين الأحرار إلى أنه :"عندما يتم غلق اي  اجتهاد ديني بسلطوية الازهر فما ذلك الا تفريغ فعلى لما قاله السيسي عن  تجديد الخطاب والثورة الدينية من مضمونه عمليا".
يذكر أن الأزهر تقدم ببلاغ للنائب العام ضد إسلام بحيري، بسبب الإساءة  للصحابة والأئمة الأربعة، والتطاول على السنة النبوية وتشكيكه في ثوابت  الدين مطالباً بوقف البرنامج.


*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 أبريل 2015)

*"البحيرى" يفجر مفاجأة ويعلن توقف برنامجه.. لهذا السبب؟

*​*






اعتبر الإعلامى إسلام البحيرى، الباحث السياسي، أن تنفيذ قرار وقف برنامجه  "مع إسلام" المذاع عبر فضائية "القاهرة والناس، سُبه فى جبين مصر، وفى جبين  حرية الفكر، وحرية التعبير، وحرية الإعلام، وليس فى جبين إسلام البحيرى،  متمنيًا أن ينصر حكم القضاء دولة القانون ودولة المؤسسات، مؤكدًا أن  البرنامج هايعود حتى لو بالقانون، هاتكون وزارة الإستثمار خسرت كثيرًا  بمخالفتها للدستور.

وطالب البحيرى، خلال تقديمه برنامجه "مع إسلام بحيرى" عبر فضائية "القاهرة  والناس"، اليوم الأحد، الجمهور بالسماح له بأخذ أجازة لمدة 3 أيام؛ ليرتاح  من تعب وإرهاق الأيام المادية، نظرًا لما تعرض له من ضغوط نفسية وعصبية  وإنتهاك لصحته، وعرضه، وشرفه، ونفسيته، مضيفًا: "هاروح أى مكان أرتاح  نفسيًا، لحين صدور القرار النهائي الخاص بالبرنامج، وسيتم عرض إعادة لحلقات  الردة، ويوم الأحد القادم سنستكمل البرنامج".*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 أبريل 2015)

*قال إسلام البحيرى، الباحث الإسلامى، إن المادة 7 من  الدستور تنص على أن الأزهر الشريف هيئة إسلامية علمية مستقلة يختص دون غيره  بالنظر فى شئونه، وهو المرجع الأساسي وليس الوحيد، ويتولى مسئولية الدعوة  ونشر علوم الدين والدعوة الإسلامية، ويحظر بأى وجه فرض رقابة على الصحف  ووسائل الاعلام المصرية أو مصادرتها أو وقفها أو إغلاقها، ويجوز إستثناء  فرض رقابة محددة عليها فى زمن من الحرب أو التعبئة العامة، وبالتالى مطالبة  الأزهر بوقف البرنامج مخالفة للدستور. 

وأوضح البحيرى، خلال تقديمه برنامجه "مع إسلام" عبر فضائية "القاهرة  والناس"، اليوم الأحد، أن الدستور يرى أن الأزهرهيئة علمية وليست هيئة  دينية، وليس من حق الأزهر وقف أو منع أى برنامج وفقا للدستور، القضاء يحكم  بوقف البرنامج، هاحترم القضاء، وأنا مستمر فى حربى معكم للنهاية، وأنا صلب  أكثر مما تتخيلوا، وأنا باخوض عنكم حرب لتصحيح الفكر الدينى، فالأزهر يريد  إعادتنا للعصور الوسطى، ومحاكم التفتيش، والتصيد.
نقلا عن  بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية ​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 أبريل 2015)

*تامر أمين عن مناظرة «بحيري ورشدي»





نقلا عن المصرى اليوم
قال الإعلامي تامر أمين، إن المناظرة التي أجراها  الإعلامي أسامة كمال، خلال برنامجه «القاهرة 360» المُذاع على فضائية  «القاهرة والناس»، السبت، بين الباحث إسلام بحيري، وعبدالله رشدي، ممثل من  الأزهر الشريف، أحدثت «فتنة وبلبلة، وكانت بمثابة استعراض للعضلات»، واصفًا  المناظرة بأنها كانت «حرب ديوك».
وأضاف «أمين»، خلال برنامجه «من الآخر» على قناة  «روتانا مصرية»، مساء الأحد: «المناظرة الدينية الحقيقية تكون في مجالس  العلم والذكر بين الفقهاء المؤهلين والمتخصصين، حيث يختلف العلماء إلى أن  يتفقوا على رأي واحد ثم يقولونه للعامة».


وتابع: «ما حدث في المناظرة كان حرب ديوك، فكل شخص  كان يدّعي أنه الأفضل، وكان هناك تدنّ في الحوار وتسفيه متبادل، فحتى إذا  كنت أريد الاتفاق مع أحد فكنت سأقول لهم بعد مشاهدة الحوار: (اذهبوا جميعًا  إلى الجحيم)، فالكل سقط بهذه المناظرة في بئر الفتنة، والفتنة نائمة ولعن  الله من أيقظها». 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 أبريل 2015)

*الشبراوي  لن أتراجع عن المطالبة بإهدار دم «إسلام بحيري» 





                     نقلا عن دوت مصر
     قال رئيس جبهة الإصلاح الصوفي وشيخ الطريقة الشبراوية، الشيخ عبد   الخالق الشبراوي، إنه لن يتراجع عن مطالبته مؤسسات الدولة الدينية بإهدار   دم مقدم البرامج بقناة القاهرة والناس، إسلام بحيري، مشددا على ثباته على   موقفه.

  وأضاف الشبراوي، في تصريح لـ"دوت مصر"، أنه عندما يتطاول شخص على  الذات  الإلهية وعلى الصحابة والأئمة الأربعة والبخاري ومسلم، "فهل مطلوب  مني أن  أرفع له القبعة، ولا أدافع عنه؟".

  وأكد الشبراوي أنه سيبقى ينذر ويحذر ممن يحاولون هدم الدين، وجدد   مطالبته للمؤسسات الدينية بمصر بإهدار دمه، بعد أن تتحقق منه أنه يعبث   بالدين ويمد داعش ومن على شاكلتها بـ"أفكار مريضة" تطعن في الدين وثوابته   ورموزه.

  كان جدلا ثار أمس الأحد بعد مطالبة الشبراوي بإهدار دم بحيري،  لاعتباره  يهدم ثوابت الدين، وأن إهدار دمه سيجعله يرتدع ويتوب عن أفكاره،  حسبما صرح  الشبراوي.

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 أبريل 2015)

*تفاصيل بلاغ الأزهر للنائب العام ضد إسلام بحيري



نقلا عن فيتو



تقدم  الأزهر الشريف ببلاغ إلى النائب العام ضد الإعلامي "إسلام بحيري"؛ اعتراضًا  على ما يبثه من أفكار شاذة، تمس ثوابت الدين، وتنال من تراث الأئمة  المجتهدين المتفق عليهم، وتسيء لعلماء الإسلام، وتعكر السلم الوطني، وتثير  الفتن، في الوقت الذي يحتاج فيه الوطن إلى توحد كل أبنائه، والتفافهم حول  قياداتهم من أجل النهوض بمصر، وذلك عبر برنامجه التليفزيوني "مع إسلام"  المذاع على فضائية "القاهرة والناس"، بحسب ما جاء في بلاغ الأزهر.

استفحال خطره
وأكد الأزهر الشريف، في بلاغه، أن التحرك القانوني ضد البرنامج وما يروجه  جاء بعد استفحال خطره وتَعالي أصوات الجماهير مستنجدة بالأزهر الشريف؛ لوقف  هذا البرنامج لما فيه من آراء شاذة تتعمد النَّيْلَ من أئمة وعلماء الأمة  الأعلام المشهود لهم بعلو المكانة ومنزلة تراثهم الذي لا ينكره إلا موجَّهٌ  أو جاحدٌ أو غيرُ مدرك لما يحويه هذا التراث العظيم الذي أثرى المكتبة  الإسلامية، بل العالمية، بالإضافة إلى ما قام به من سب وقذف علني لعلماء  الأزهر الشريف، وتعمده إهانة المؤسسة الأزهرية.

رفض دعاوى إهدار الدم
وشدد الأزهر، على أنه لا يكفر أحدًا ولا يهدر دم أحد، وادعاء غير ذلك فيه  تَقوُّلٌ وكذبٌ على الأزهر وافتراء عليه وعلى منهجه، وسيتم اتخاذ الإجراءات  القانونية حيال هذه الادعاءات الباطلة، كما يعلن الأزهر رفضه التام لدعاوى  التكفير وإهدار الدم التي نُسبت إلى أحد غير المنتسبين للأزهر الشريف،  ويوضح أنه لا علاقة للأزهر من قريب أو بعيد به، ويبرأ إلى الله من هذا  الفعل.

ويُبَيِّنُ الأزهر الشريف، أن قواعد الشريعة الغرَّاء تحرِّم تكفيرَ كلّ  مَن صلَّى إلى القبلة ونطق بالشهادتين، بل إن أصول العقيدة الإسلامية تقرر  أنه "لا يُخرجك من الإيمان إلا جحد ما أدخلك فيه"، موضحًا أنه لا يصادر  فكرًا ولا يحجر على حرية أحد، إلا أن ما جاء في البرنامج المذكور من أفكار  شاذة، تجاوز حدود الفكر إلى المساس بالثوابت والطعن فيها، والتجريح في  الأئمة المجتهدين والعلماء الثقات وتراث الأمة المتفق عليه.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 أبريل 2015)

*إسلام بحيري يوجه رسالة لمُهاجميه













نقلا عن المصري اليوم
علق الإعلامي إسلام بحيري، على عدم وقف برنامجه في قناة القاهرة والناس، بقوله إن دولة القانون والحريات انتصرت.
وأضاف «بحيري» في تصريحات صحفية، الاثنين: «سأخوض المعركة قضائيا حتى النهاية»، في رسالة لكل من تقدم ببلاغات تطالب بوقف برنامجه.
وتقدم الأزهر الشريف ببلاغ إلى النائب العام ضد الإعلامي إسلام بحيري،  اعتراضًا على ما يثبه من أفكار شاذةٍ، تمس ثوابت الدين، وتنال من تراث  الأئمة المجتهدين المتفق عليهم، وتسيء لعلماء الإسلام، وتعكر السلم الوطني،  وتثير الفتن، في الوقت الذي يحتاج فيه الوطن إلى توحد كل أبنائه،  والتفافهم حول قيادتهم من أجل النهوض بمصر، وذلك عبر برنامجه التليفزيوني  «مع إسلام»، المذاع على فضائية «القاهرة والناس»، بناءً على المسؤولية  الشرعية والدستورية التي منحها الدستور المصري للأزهر الشريف في القيام على  حفظ التراث وعلوم الدِّين.، بحسب بيان الأزهر الإثنين.
وقال الأزهر الشريف في بيان له الاثنين، إن التحرك القانوني ضد البرنامج  وما يروجه جاء بعد استفحال خطره وتَعالي أصوات الجماهير مستنجدة بالأزهر  الشريف لوقف هذا البرنامج لما فيه من آراء شاذة تتعمد النَّيْلَ من أئمة  وعلماء الأمة الأعلام المشهود لهم بعلو المكانة ومنزلة تراثهم الذي لا  ينكره إلا موجَّهٌ أو جاحدٌ أو غيرُ مدرك لما يحويه هذا التراث العظيم،  بحسب البيان.
وأصدرت هيئة الاستثمار، مساء الأحد، قرارًا في شكاوى الأزهر ضد برنامج  إسلام بحيري جاء نصه: «توجيه إنذار لشركة tn.tv المالكة لقنوات القاهرة  والناس لتلافي أسباب المخالفة في مضمون ما يبث في برنامج مع إسلام وذلك في  ضوء ما ورد في كتاب الأزهر الشريف وذلك في غضون أسبوع من تاريخ الإنذار وفي  حال عدم الالتزام سيتم عرض موقف الشركة على مجلس إدارة المناطق الحرة  الإعلامية لاتخاذ ما يراه مناسبا في هذا الشأن وفقا لأحكام القانون ولائحته  التنفيذية»، فيما علّق مسؤول بالهيئة لـ«المصري اليوم»، الأحد، على ذلك  قائلاً: «سيكون هناك اعتذار من مقدم البرنامج على مخالفاته».
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 أبريل 2015)

*النائب العام يفتح تحقيقا عاجلا مع إسلام بحيري









نقلا عن دوت مصر
أكد مصدر قضائي، أن النائب العام المستشار هشام  بركات، كلف نيابة جنوب الجيزة الكلية، بالتحقيق العاجل في البلاغ المقدم من  مؤسسة الأزهر ضد إسلام بحيري، مقدم برنامج "مع إسلام" على فضائية القاهرة  والناس، الذي صدر قرارا بوقفه، أمس الأحد.

وطال البلاغ التحقيق مع البحيري، بتهمة ازدراء الدين الإسلامي، لبثه أفكارا  شاذة، تمس ثوابت الدين، وتنال من تراث الأئمة المجتهدين المتفق عليهم،  وتسئ لعلماء الإسلام، وتعكر السلم الوطني، وتثير الفتن.

وأدعت مؤسسة الأزهر تعمد إسلام البحيري، إهانة الإسلام والرموز والمؤسسات  الدينية، عبر برنامجه التليفزيوني "مع إسلام" المذاع على فضائية "القاهرة  والناس".

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 أبريل 2015)

*الدعوة السلفية تتقدم ببلاغ رسمي ضد إسلام بحيري









نقلا عن الوطن


تقدمت الدعوة السلفية ببلاغ رسمي ضد إسلام بحيري، مقدم برنامج "مع إسلام"  على قناة "القاهرة والناس"، وقال الدكتور ياسر برهامي نائب رئيس الدعوة  السلفية "بعض المحامين التابعين للدعوة تقدموا ببلاغات رسمية ضد بحيري،  يتهمونه فيها بمهاجمة ثوابت الأمة والدستور والشريعة المنصوص عليها في  الدستور.
وأضاف برهامي لـ"الوطن"، "سيتم مواجهة أفكار بحيري وغيرها بالفكر والحجة،  لكننا اتخذنا الجانب القانوني لأن ما يقوم به يخالف القانون"، وتابع  "المشكلة الحقيقية أن القنوات الفضائية تقف موقفا سيئا لأنها لا تسمح  بالرأي الآخر، فنحن تقدمنا بطلب رسمي لقناة "القاهرة والناس" لمناظرة إسلام  بحيري، لكن لم يرد عليه.
وفي سياق متصل، قال الدكتور محمد إبراهيم منصور عضو المجلس الرئاسي لحزب  النور، إن الحزب يدعم الأزهر الشريف فى كل ما من شأنه أن يدعم المؤسسة في  القيام بدورها في الحفاظ على وسطية الطرح في القضايا المتعلقة بالشريعة  الإسلامية، وكذلك الحفاظ على المجتمع ببيان خطورة ما يطرح على الشباب من  أفكار مخالفة لثوابت الدين.
وأوضح منصور لـ"الوطن"، أن التطرف الفكري في النيل من ثوابت الدين يقابله  تطرف فكري آخر مضاد، مشيراً أن الأفكار التي يطرحها إسلام بحيري وغيره  يتخذها المتربصون بالمجتمع والدولة المصرية ذريعة للقول إن الدولة  ومؤسساتها ضد الشريعة الإسلامية.
ومن جانبه، قال أحمد شكري الأمين العام لحزب النور بالجيزة، إن "الموقف  الإيجابي للأزهر ضد إسلام بحيري وما يتناوله من تشكيك في الدين الإسلامي  وفي ثوابته، دفع حزب النور بدوره لتأييد الأزهر في الدفاع عن ثوابت الدين  والعقيدة"، مؤكدا أن مواجهة الفكر لابد أن تكون بالفكر، لذلك لابد من  انطلاق الفعاليات الدعوية الخاصة بالحزب للدفاع عن سنة النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم.
وأضاف شكري، أن الحزب بدأ حملة لتوعية المواطنين والوصول إليهم تحت عنوان  "الدفاع عن السنة"، حيث يعقدون الندوات والمطبوعات والدعاية الإلكترونية،  بالإضافة إلى عقد وقفات في الشوارع، مشيرا أن أبناء الدعوة السلفية سيقومون  بدورهم من المنابر وتبصير المواطنين وتبني منهج الدفاع عن صحيح البخاري  وعدم الانسياق للمستشرقين والمتطرفين.


*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 مايو 2015)

*انفراد.. محمد حسان يبدأ تسجيل أولى حلقاته ردا على «بحيري»



نقلا عن فيتو



يبدأ  الشيخ محمد حسان الداعية السلفي، تسجيل أولی حلقاته علی قناة الرحمة غدا  الإثنين، ردا علی المغالطات التي تم استعراضها الفترة الماضية من خلال مقدم  برنامج مع إسلام للباحث إسلام بحيرى علی قناةالقاهرة والناس.

وعلمت فيتو أن الشيخ حسان سيعمل علی تسجيل حلقتين أو ثلاثة ردا على أطروحات  البحيرى الخاطئة، وغيرها من المسائل التي أثيرت الفترة الماضية وخاصة التي  تتعلق بالسنة النبوية والأئمة الأربعة.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يونيو 2015)

*الأزهر عن إسلام بحيري: سنتخذ إجراءات قانونية حيال إدعاءاته الباطلة









نقلا عن المصري اليوم
أعلن الأزهر الشريف أن ما ذكره الباحث إسلام بحيرى، فى  حواره مع جريدة «المصرى اليوم»، حول أن بعض الشخصيات العامة، وما يسمى جبهة  الدفاع عن الأزهر، طلبوا منه لقاء الدكتور أحمد الطيب، شيخ الأزهر، وأنه  رفض ذلك، لم يحدث قط، موضحًا أن الأزهر ليس فى خصومة مع أحد، وأنه يتخذ  مواقفه من منطلق المسؤولية الشرعية والدستورية التى منحها إياه الدستور فى  القيام على حفظ التراث وعلوم الدِّين، والحفاظ على فكر الشباب من التضليل.
وأشار المركز الإعلامى للأزهر إلى أن موقف الأزهر جاء رافضا لما قدمه  «بحيرى» من آراء وصفها بأنها شاذة وتتعمد النيل من أئمة وعلماء الأمة  الأعلام المشهود لهم بعلو المكانة ومنزلة تراثهم الذى لا ينكره إلا موجَّهٌ  أو جاحدٌ أو غيرُ مدرك لما يحويه هذا التراث العظيم الذي أثرى المكتبة  الإسلامية بل والعالمية.
وعلق المركز على ما ذكره «بحيرى» فى الحوار من أن الأزهر أباح دمه، بأنه  مجرد حديث يهدف إلى الشو الإعلامى، بعد أن رفض الشعب ما جاء فى برنامجه من  تجاوزات فى حق الثوابت الدينية لا يقبلها علم صحيح ولا عقل سليم.
وشدد الأزهر على أنه لا يكفر أحدًا ولا يهدر دم أحد، وأن إدعاء غير ذلك فيه  تَقوُّلٌ وكذبٌ على الأزهر وافتراء عليه وعلى منهجه، وهو ما أكده الأزهر  مراراً وتكراراً، مؤكدا أنه سيتم اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية حيال ما سماه  الإدعاءات الباطلة.



*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يونيو 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]قريت حواره على المصرى اليوم ..*​​ *[FONT=&quot]إنسان نرجسى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لأبعد الحدود ..أعمته أضواء الإعلام فصرعته[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لم يترك أحداً إلا وهاجمه ...يبدو أنه يترنح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من ثُمالة الإعلام وهم أيضاً يُسارعون للقضاء على ما تبقى منه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] يا أيها ( التنويرى )..هل من الدين أو التنويرية أن تفضح أمرأة متزوجة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتهتك ما أمر الله بستره ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] يقول ان قضايا مرفوعة ضده فى الكويت هى قضايا ( نفقة ) رفعتها عليه زوجته[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم بمنتهى الأستخفاف يقول ( من منا لا يواجه دعوى نفقة ) ؟!!!!!!!!!!!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والنبى صحيح ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة على أساس ان المطلقين كلهم فاقدين الرجولة والدين وفاقدين الضمير ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يا أيها ( التنويرى ) أليس من التنويرية أن تعطى المرأة حقوقها ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بدلاً من أن تجعلها تلجأ للمحاكم ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يونيو 2015)

*براءة إسلام بحيرى ومالك قناة القاهرة والناس 





 نقلا عن اليوم السابع
 قضت محكمة جنح أول أكتوبر، اليوم الأربعاء، برئاسة المستشار محمود   البرارى وسكرتارية محمد أبو زيد، ببراءة الباحث إسلام بحيرى مقدم برنامج   "مع إسلام بحيرى" وطارق نور مالك قناة "القاهرة والناس" من الاتهام الموجه   لهم بازدراء الأديان. وتضمنت أوراق القضية أن مقيم الدعوى فوجئ بـ"إسلام   بحيرى"، يشن -من خلال البرنامج الذى يقدمه على قناة "القاهرة والناس" باسم   "مع إسلام بحيرى"- هجمة شرسة على علماء الأمة الإسلامية الأجلاء، وأصح كتب   السنة النبوية المطهرة -صحيح البخارى وكتب السلف الصالح- ويطعن فى علماء   الأمة الإسلامية. وأوضح مقيم الدعوى، أن كل محتوى الحلقات يمثل ازدراءً   صريحًا للعقيدة الإسلامية والسنة النبوية، وطعنًا فى الفقه الإسلامى، الأمر   الذى يستوجب معاقبته جنائيًا، منعًا لإثارة الفتن التى تهدد الأمن والسلم   الاجتماعى.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يونيو 2015)




----------

